# Used Nikon D90 I'm thinking about getting..



## SmokyMtnHiker (Apr 23, 2016)

Hi all:

I was perusing a local garage sale site. There is a listing for a D90 body only. The seller has no idea if it works or not because they have lost the battery charger for it. They are asking $50 for it.

The body, cosmeticly, looks really good but (from pictures) how well would you figure they took care of it since they lost the battery charger..

What problems could there be with the internals if the body has not been stored properly without cap or lens (i.e. dust, scratches, mirror)? 

I know its probably a long shot but I'm hoping this could be a diamond in the rough. I can get a new charger and battery on Amazon.com for around $35 both new.

Would you pull the trigger on getting the D90 at this price ($50) or lower?

I look forward to hearing your thoughts and opinions. Thanks.

Kevin

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Derrel (Apr 23, 2016)

$50...I would buy it.


----------



## SmokyMtnHiker (Apr 23, 2016)

.


----------



## Dave442 (Apr 23, 2016)

I would just buy it at that price.


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 23, 2016)

I seen one on my local craigslist for $70 thats supposedly mint with low shutter clicks with all the original accessories and pictures of the items but sounds like a scam for that price. For $50.00 I would buy it. I paid more then that for my camera strap.


----------



## SmokyMtnHiker (Apr 24, 2016)

I should just bought it with out getting your thoughts and opinions haha it sold over the night

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## SmokyMtnHiker (Apr 24, 2016)

Thanks for your input. Next time I see a deal like this I'll jump on it.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## 23NR (May 14, 2016)

That would have been an unbelievable deal! The D90 is still a great camera. The image quality might not be fully up to scratch, but the functionality (like the AF motor) you get out of it is great!


----------



## Stradawhovious (Jun 7, 2016)

Yeah, I would have probably thrown my shoulder out of joint yanking my wallet out to pay for that, and I REALLY don't need it.


----------



## goodguy (Jun 7, 2016)

Derrel said:


> $50...I would buy it.


Cant go wrong for 50$


----------



## JoeW (Jun 8, 2016)

Well, the camera is now gone so this is academic.  But here's my input:  the D90 is a camera that does nothing superbly but does everything well.  It is big, a bit clunky, doesn't have the most recent technology.  But if nothing else, it's a superb backup camera for a Nikon shooter.  It's versatile.  They have very good reps as bodies that just keep going and going.  For $50 it would probably be worth it to get a body that is malfunctioning and send it back to Nikon for repairs.


----------



## Kate Bug (Nov 5, 2016)

I am looking to buy my first camera, i need some help to choose one, please   I am looking at Nikon D90,  it is the cheapest out there..Do you think it would be a good option to start with?
Thank you for your help, in advance


----------



## KmH (Nov 5, 2016)

Yes, the Nikon D90 is a good option to start with.


----------



## greybeard (Nov 24, 2016)

I've paid more than that for aftermarket accessories that I've ended up hating.  Go for it.


----------



## lance70 (Dec 14, 2016)

The D90 is a great camera, I would jump on that.


----------

